# transmission went!!!



## Alturdma17 (Mar 23, 2004)

hey guys

im new here. i just wanted to say that i have a 98 nissan altima. i got it back in may and it had 57k miles on it. then at 64k the transmission went out on it. i was wondering did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Any idea what may have caused it to go out? Did you notice anything weird before it went out?


----------



## Alturdma17 (Mar 23, 2004)

they told me metal somehow got in it. the car was fine then i was bring home my g/f and then suddenly i had only one gear. it wouldn't change out of first. the next day i got it to go into second and from then on first n second no problem but going into third it would just accelerate until i let off the gas then jump into third... never saw fourth...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

did you get the problem fixed yet?


----------



## Alturdma17 (Mar 23, 2004)

oh yeah... thank god for the extended warranty.. it was only $90 instead of $2700!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

That's awesome! So that's all they said? A piece of metal was in the transmission? Did they give you any details?


----------



## Alturdma17 (Mar 23, 2004)

no other details than that..the guy was a moron... im trying not to have to bring it back there ever again except for oil changes.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I wouldn't take it there either. Anyone who does work on my car should be able to explain what the problem was.


----------

